# Teich "grundreinigen"



## SonjaJ (5. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Gartenteichfreunde! 

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit hier im Forum ein bisschen mitgelesen und meinen Gartenteich hier

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32207

auch schon mal kurz vorgestellt.

Seit vorigem Jahr überlege ich den Teich zu reinigen und die Seerosen auszudünnen. Ein Jahr ist nun wieder vergangen, in dem ich es die ganze Zeit vor mir hergeschoben habe, weil ich glaube, dass ich damit ein bisschen überfordert bin. 

Jetzt im Frühjahr überlege ich wieder und stelle mir überhaupt die Frage: Muss ein Teich irgendwann mal "grundgereinigt" werden? Sollte man irgendwann mal das Wasser ganz auslassen und den Schlamm entfernen? Oder kann man sich diese ganze Arbeit sparen?

Der Teich ist nun 14 Jahre alt.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. März 2012)

*AW: Teich "grundreinigen"*

Hallo Sonja,

Einen schönen Teich hast Du da.


> Muss ein Teich irgendwann mal "grundgereinigt" werden? Sollte man irgendwann mal das Wasser ganz auslassen und den Schlamm entfernen? Oder kann man sich diese ganze Arbeit sparen?


gute Fragen.

Ich musste letztes Jahr das ganze Wasser ablassen wegen Teichumbaus - mein Teich war nur
2 Jahre alt und da kamen schon ca. 20 volle 10 Liter Eimer mit Schmodder zusammen.

Das heisst bei Dir dürfte da schnell einmal 1 m³ oder mehr Schlamm zusammenkommen.

Ich würde sagen Reinigung ja aber keine komplette Grundreinigung.
Da Du ja deine Seerosen auch unbedingt verjüngen solltest wäre es sowieso günsig das
Wasser etwas abzulassen damit Du zu Deiner Seerose kommst.
Die ist ja richtig mächtig, da bin ich ja gespannt wie Du die rausbekommst.
Ich habe da noch ein Bild von Annette im Hinterkopf mit Bagger.
Aber die Seerose muss unbedingt verjüngt werden.
Die großen Steine im Teich würde ich auch größtenteils entfernen die bringen in meinen Augen nicht viel, nur dass Volumen verloren geht - Ein paar als Versteck o.k. aber nicht so
viele.
Also ich würde folgendermassen vorgehen.

    + Teichniveau um 20 cm absenken
    + Seerose rausheben und verjüngen
    + einen Großteil der großen Steine enfernen 
    + mit einem Kescher den Schlamm abschöpfen - dabei aber auf Libellenlarven und andere
       Bewohner achten.
    + Seerose wieder einsetzen
    + statt den groben Steinen einen Bausand (mit Lehmanteil) als Substrat einbringen ( 2 -    3cm reichen aus)

LG Markus


----------



## SonjaJ (5. März 2012)

*AW: Teich "grundreinigen"*

Hi Markus!

Danke für deine rasche Antwort!

Das mit den Seerosen wird ein Problem fürchte ich. So weit ich weiß wurden die Seerosen nicht in einen Pflanzkübel gesetzt. Noch dazu sitzen sie an der tiefsten Stelle des Teiches (ca. 1,5 m). 

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich die Pflanze teilen/verjüngen soll. Einfach so rausheben wird nicht möglich sein und runtertauchen mag ich nicht. 
Und einfach "blind" mit einem Werkzeug runterschneiden/stechen kommt natürlich nicht in Frage.

Das Bild von Annette mit dem Bagger hab ich auch noch im Kopf. Nur, einen Bagger - und ist er noch so klein - kriege ich aus Platzgründen nicht in den Garten rein.

Also einen ganzen Wassertausch würdest du also nicht machen. (die Wasserqualität ist auch in Ordnung)

Gibt es nicht auch so "Schlammsauger"?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. März 2012)

*AW: Teich "grundreinigen"*

Hallo Sonja,

die gibt es schon nur halte ich persönlich nicht so viel von denen.
Ich habe einmal bei einem Arbeitskollegen zugeschaut wie der das gemacht hat.
Da wird sehr viel Leben kaputt gemacht - gut ein jeder hat nicht so die Einstellung wie ich -
aber ich möchte in erster Linie mit meinem Teich dazu beitragen, dass den bedrohten
Tierarten eine Überlebensmöglichkeit gegeben wird.
Zuerst schaffe ich einen Lebensraum für __ Libellen, __ Frösche und andere Teichbewohner, um dann nach einigen Jahren mit der Keule kommen um alles zu vernichten.
Dann mach es halt einfach auf mehrere Male.
An einem Samstag die Seerose raus und die sollte wirklich raus - nur die Blätter schneiden
bringt gar nichts - du musst an das Rhizom - das wird vermutlich eh schon riesengroß sein.
Da bin ich mal auf Fotos gespannt.
Und dann teilst Du das Rhizom.
Den Rest kanns Du ja hier im Flohmarkt anbieten.
Und dann kansst Du ja an einem anderen Tag einfach einen Teil von den großen Steinen ent-
fernen und mit einem Kescher noch Schlamm abschöpfen, dann hast Du schon einiges
vollbracht.
Ich persönlich bin ja kein Freund von den Goldies - weil sie dem Teich in meinen Augen
viele Probleme bereiten. (kein vernünftiger UW-Pflanzen Bestand möglich,grosser Nährstoffeintrag - deshalb mehr Algenwachstum, Kaulquappen werden gefressen ....) 
Auf was ich hinaus will, ein Teich mit Goldfischbesatz verursacht mehr Arbeit wie z. B.
ein Teich mit Moderlieschenbesatz.

LG Markus


----------



## SonjaJ (5. März 2012)

*AW: Teich "grundreinigen"*

Ja, Markus, was die Teichbewohner angeht, sehe ich es eigentlich so wie du! 

Um relativ "gut" an die Seerosen zu kommen, müsste ich aber weit mehr als 20 cm Wasser ablassen denke ich. Aber es wird wohl die beste Möglichkeit sein um hinunterzukommen. 

Schlamm abschöpfen von der tiefsten Stelle des Teiches (Mitte) ist mühsam bzw. fast unmöglich. Denn wenn ich mit einem Kescher in die Tiefe greife, stoße ich auf die riesige Seerosenpflanze. :shock

Der Bausand als Substrat..... blöde Frage, aber kann ich den einfach so anstelle eines Teiles der Steine aufbringen, ohne dass er mir ganz in die Tiefe rutscht? 

Bis jetzt fand ich die Steine ja auch ganz praktisch, da ich mit Gummistiefel im Teich herumgegangen bin um mit dem Kescher überall hinzugelangen. Der Sand rutscht dann wahrscheinlich ab, wenn ich darauf herumsteige. 

Ist das Wasser dann anfangs trüb wenn ich den Sand hineinbringe? Und wie sieht es mit dem Wasser dann aus, wenn ich den Teich wieder auffülle?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. März 2012)

*AW: Teich "grundreinigen"*

Hallo Sonja,



> Denn wenn ich mit einem Kescher in die Tiefe greife, stoße ich auf die riesige Seerosenpflanze.


darum solltest Du als erstes die Seerosenaktion machen.
Wenn diese dann nämlich gestutzt und wieder gebändigt wurde, dann kannst Du bequem
überall mit dem Kescher wieder den Schlamm abkeschern.



> Der Bausand als Substrat..... blöde Frage, aber kann ich den einfach so anstelle eines Teiles der Steine aufbringen, ohne dass er mir ganz in die Tiefe rutscht?



Das kommt auf die Steilheit drauf an wie stark Dein Gefälle zur Teichmitte ist - auf den
Fotos schaut es nicht so steil aus.
Idealerweise baut man ja eben waagrechte oder noch besser sogar leicht nach aussen
hängende Pflanzstufen ein, damit das Substrat (z. B. Sand) nicht weiter in die Tiefe
rutscht.
Ich würde sowieso nur im Flachwasserbereich bis ca. 50 cm den Sand einbringen damit
sich dort dann UW Pflanzen wie __ Tausendblatt oder __ Wasserpest besser einhalten können.
Dann mach halt momentan einen Kompromiss:

Entferne die Steine im Flachwasserbereich und ersetze diese Durch eine Schicht mir 2 - 3 cm Bausand. An der tieferen Stelle kannst du ja 2 - 3 Steinreihen stehen lassen dann
geben diese dem Sand noch einen zusätzlichen Halt und Du kannst dort auch problemlos
darauf rumsteigen.

Ja das Wasser ist ein paar Tage lang etwas trüb aber das legt sich nach wenigen Tagen.  

LG Markus


----------



## SonjaJ (5. März 2012)

*AW: Teich "grundreinigen"*

Danke für deine vielen Tipps! Das mit dem Substrat sollte ich wirklich machen. Allerdings muss ich mir noch genau ansehen, wie das mit den Randsteinen dann klappt. Die rutschen mir dann glaub ich auch weg.


----------



## Lucy79 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Teich "grundreinigen"*

Wir haben nen SChreitbagger, der kommt auch in den engsten Garten


----------



## SonjaJ (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teich "grundreinigen"*

Hi Markus! 

Ab wann kann ich mit der Teichreinigung beginnen? Sobald das ganze Eis auf der Oberfläche geschmolzen ist, kann ich ja eigentlich schon loslegen, oder? 

Ich habe vor, das Wasser zur Hälfte abzulassen und hoffe, dass nicht mehr notwendig ist um an die Seerosen zu kommen. Ich habe keine Ahnung was mich da unten erwartet. Irgendwie werd ich dann die Seerosenrhizome halbieren und den Schlamm mit Kübeln ausschöpfen.

Meine Frage nun zum Wasser auspumpen und wieder einfüllen: Je mehr Teichwasser ich drinnen lassen, desto besser ist es für das Teichgleichgewicht, oder? 
Wenn ich dann neues (Leitungs)waser einfülle, wird der Teich einige Tage lang wahrscheinlich trüb sein, oder? Wird das Wasser dann nach einigen Tagen von selber wieder ganz klar oder kann man da irgendwie nachhelfen?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teich "grundreinigen"*

Hallo Sonja,
Mit der Teichreinigung kannst Du beginnen sobald das Eis weg ist.


> Ich habe vor, das Wasser zur Hälfte abzulassen und hoffe, dass nicht mehr notwendig ist um an die Seerosen zu kommen. Ich habe keine Ahnung was mich da unten erwartet. Irgendwie werd ich dann die Seerosenrhizome halbieren und den Schlamm mit Kübeln ausschöpfen.
> 
> Meine Frage nun zum Wasser auspumpen und wieder einfüllen: Je mehr Teichwasser ich drinnen lassen, desto besser ist es für das Teichgleichgewicht, oder?


genau so ist es 
Halbieren reicht unter Umständen bei den Rhizomen gar nicht, du kannst ja dann einmal
ein Foto einstellen, wenn Du die Seerose heraussen hast.
Den Schlamm mit Kübeln ausschöpfen ist gut, so hab ich das auch gemacht,
aber wiegesagt denk an die Libellenlarven und die vielen anderen Teichbewohner die
im Schlamm leben.
Die meisten kommen sehr schnell nachdem Du den Kübel irgendwo hinstellst dann kansst
Du diese wieder zurück in den Teich geben, oder vorübergehend in einem Behelfsbottich
zwischenparken.


> Wenn ich dann neues (Leitungs)waser einfülle, wird der Teich einige Tage lang wahrscheinlich trüb sein, oder? Wird das Wasser dann nach einigen Tagen von selber wieder ganz klar oder kann man da irgendwie nachhelfen?


Das Wasser wird dann von selbst wieder klar - es muss gar nicht sein dass es trübe wird,
trotzdem kann es Dir passieren dass eine Algenblüte stattfindet, aber selbst dann brauchst
Du nicht in Panik verfallen, dies ist ganz normal bei einem Wasserwechsel - bei einem
Teilwasserwechsel ist die Gefahr eh nicht so groß, dass Du eine Algenblüte bekommst.
Aber bitte ja nicht mit irgendwelchen angeblichen " Teichwundermitteln" nachhelfen.
Die Natur hilft sich da selbst und die Algenblüte ist da schon ein Zeichen dafür.
Denn die Algen brauchen schon die überschüssigen Nährstoffe auf, wenn Du diese dann
entfernst, dann hast Du schon ziemlich Nährstoffe aus dem Teich bekommen.

Dann bleib mit nur noch, Dir viel Erfolg und Ausdauer zu wünschen.

LG Markus


----------



## SonjaJ (27. März 2012)

*AW: Teich "grundreinigen"*

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier mein Bericht vom Seerosen entfernen, der Teichreinigung und vom Fischefangen  :

letzter Samstag: Bestes Wetter, strahlender Sonnenschein, die ganze Familie stand bereit .... unser Vorhaben konnte beginnen!  .....Pumpe, Schlauch, Kescher, Wathose, Kübel, Werkzeuge.... alles lag bereit. 

Wir haben zuerst mal angefangen das Wasser abzupumpen (und damit gleich den ganzen Garten gegossen). Mit einer Pumpe, die 8.000 l / Stunde schafft, ging das auch recht flott!

Als der Wasserstand sank, konnte ich nebenbei mit dem Kescher auch nach und nach die Goldfische einfangen (was mir ansonsten ja immer missglückte). 

Ich hatte keine Ahnung was mich am Grund des Teiches erwartet und war dementsprechend "gespannt" drauf...

Eigentlich wollte ich so viel Wasser wie möglich drinnenlassen, doch ich hab recht schnell gemerkt, dass ich nicht gut an die Seerosen rankam. .....deswegen noch mehr Wasser ausgepumpt, bis die ersten neuen Austriebe der Seerosen gut sichtbar waren. Zwischendurch immer wieder die Fische eingefangen, was im aufgewühlten Schlammwasser sehr gut gelang. Mittendrinn auch jede Menge Libellenlarven und anderes Getier, das ich vorsichtig aus dem Kescher geklaubt habe und alles in einem Kübel "zwischenparkte". 

 ...und dann - eigentlich wie erwartet - ein kleiner Schock: der ganze Grund war über und über voll mit Seerosen, das waren geschätzte 3 Quadratmeter! :shock

Erstmal große Ratlosigkeit und Verzweiflung von meiner Seite aus, da ich echt nicht wusste, wie man diese Dinger am besten entfernen soll. Nur mit Ausreißen war nix, da waren nur die Blätter und Stiele ab, aber die starken Rhizome blieben wo sie waren.   :beten

Annetts Bilder mit dem Bagger habe ich noch gut vor mir. Und jetzt erst kann ich das so richtig nachvollziehen! 

Ein befreundeter Nachbar in Gummistiefel (ebenfalls Teichbesitzer) kam mir dann zu Hilfe. Zuerst haben wir mit den Händen und ganzer Manneskraft versucht, die Rhizome und das feine Wurzelgeflecht mit der Hand stellenweise zu heben und zu "lockern". Als wir dann gemerkt haben, dass es eine richtig dicke "Schicht" am Grund des Teiches ist (darunter auch noch Steine), haben wir dann mit einer kleinen Gartenschaufel immer wieder vorsichtig hineingestochen. ....bis zu den Ellenbogen im Schlammwasser mit den Finger getastet und auch den Spaten vorsichtig angesetzt (immer fast waagrecht). Nach und nach konnten wir so die Rhizome abstechen und das feine Wurzelgeflecht ausreißen. Mit der Watthose steckte ich ziemlich tief im Schlamm fest und es kostete mich einige Mühe, mich bei jedem Schritt wieder herauszukämpfen. 

Nach ungefähr 2-3 Stunden beschloss ich, dass wir genug Seerosen entfernt hatten. Übrig geblieben in der Mitte des Teiches sind nun ca. nur mehr 10-20 % der Pflanzen! 

Die anderen Helfer hatten in der Zwischenzeit Laub und abgestorbene Pflanzen von den seichteren Teilen des Teiches eingesammelt. 

....und dann war ich erst mal fix und fertig - auch mit der Arbeit für diesen Tag! Das kühle Bier danach hat gut getan! prost1

Ich hab dann nur mehr die Fische "aussortiert" (eine Bekannte nahm sich ca. 30-35 Fische, die schönsten Exemplare blieben bei mir. ) und gemerkt, dass sich 3 recht große __ Käfer, die ich ebenfalls gefunden hatte, an die Fische klammern und nicht loslassen.  .....sicherheitshalber hatte ich die 3 Käfer in einen extra Kübel getan und am Abend dann ein bisschen im Internet gestöbert. Ich hatte __ Gelbrandkäfer gefunden! .....zuvor noch die davon gehört! :shock


Am nächsten Morgen gleich als erstes einen Blick zum Teich! ....der Wasserstand (ca. 30-40 cm) ist gleich geblieben, die Teichfolie also heil geblieben! 
...die Fische haben die Nacht im Kübel perfekt überstanden und die Käfer waren auch noch dort, wo ich sie haben wollte. 
Leider war ich am Sonntag den ganzen Tag unterwegs und konnte die Teicharbeit noch nicht beenden.

Aber die Fische überstanden auch eine zweite Nacht im Kübel und ich hab mich dann gestern an die finale Arbeit gemacht. 
....ich bin dann nochmal eine Runge gegangen und hab weiteres Laub entfernt und noch abgerissene Seerosenblätter vom Wasser abgefischt. 

Mit dem Kärcher wollten wir eigentlich noch versuchen die Steine ein bisschen zu reinigen. Doch die viele Sonne der letzten Tage hat die feine "Schlammschicht" darauf richtig fest eintrocknen lassen. Deswegen habe ich beschlossen das so zu lassen wie es ist.

Kurzer Kontrollblick auf die Pumpe und kleine Reinigung und dann hieß es endlich wieder "Wasser marsch"! Ein schönes Gefühl zu sehen, wenn sich der Teich wieder füllt!  Nach und nach hab ich die Fische wieder einzeln in den Teich zurück entlassen und zugesehen wie sie die ersten Runden im "neuen" alten Zuhause wieder gedreht haben. 

Im Teich haben wir nun 25 Fische (sofern sich im Schlamm keine anderen versteckt hatten, die ich nicht rausgefischt hatte). Die Käfer schwimmen immer noch im Kübel und ich überlege nun ob ich sie wieder zurückgeben soll. Da sich die Goldfische ja doch recht stark vermehren, wäre so eine "natürliche Auslese" ja gar nicht mal so verkehrt und ganz vermeiden kann ich diese Käfer sowieso nicht. 

Was meint ihr dazu?

Momentan ist das Teichwasser glasklar und ich kann bis auf den Grund sehen. Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich das weiter entwickelt und hoffe, dass sich keine Algen bilden. 


Fazit:
- ein Großteil der Seerosen wurde endlich entfernt, was mir am wichtigsten war (auch wenn nun etwas mehr Wasser ausgepumpt wurde, als ich vor hatte)!
- die Anzahl der Fische wurde um mindestens die Hälfte reduziert!
- der Teich wurde gründlich von Pflanzenresten und Laub gesäubert

- den Schlamm am Grund des Bodens wollte ich eigentlich auch entfernen. Das klappte nicht so gut, da wir keine richtige Schlammpumpe sondern nur eine "normale" Pumpe für Wasser hatten. Mit Kübel ausschöpfen ging nicht gut, dafür war noch zu viel Wasser im Teich. Aber ich denke, es ist nun auch so in Ordnung.
- Markus´ Tipp die Steine mit Bausand als Substrat auszutauschen, haben wir dann doch auch bleiben lassen. Ehrlich gesagt, wäre uns das zu viel Aufwand gewesen und ich glaube, dass die Steine vom Randbereich dann runtergerutscht wären.


Leider hatte ich während der ganzen Arbeit vergessen Fotos zu machen. Aber ich stelle heute Abend noch ein Foto ein wo man gut sieht, wie viele Seerosen wir entfernt haben.


----------

